# Full Curl Decoys



## comallard (Sep 10, 2012)

I decided to go with the full curls. They are awesome looking. I think that I am going to order some Dakotas to compare, but I don't have a clue how they can top the full curls. The picture doesn't even do them justice.


----------



## Timbertalker (Sep 11, 2012)

IMO I like the Dakotas better. I don't like the body shape and the way full curls sit. But they are still good decoys none the less.


----------



## BigSwole (Sep 11, 2012)

How much were they?


----------



## comallard (Sep 11, 2012)

$100 Alot of money, but we shall see. I am going to order the Dakotas and I will take a picture of them and let you know what I think of them. I will tell you that the Full Curl are the best looking decoy that I have ever seen, no question about it.


----------



## BigSwole (Sep 11, 2012)

Is that 100$ for 3?


----------



## comallard (Sep 11, 2012)

six


----------



## ballgroundhound (Sep 11, 2012)

Sweet dcoys whats every onr think abut thefusion feather lite deks


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2012)

They look great and I must admitt I dnt shoot many mallards. But I think they would work on the coast real good.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2012)

Lord have mercy ... for that much money, all I want to know is how do they taste?


----------



## madrabbit (Sep 12, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> Lord have mercy ... for that much money, all I want to know is how do they taste?



like chicken


----------



## quacktastic (Sep 12, 2012)

Dakota's beat them on price alone.  And I like the fact they sit higher in the water...ride high for more visibility.  Both are great decoys though.  One thing you have to be careful of is how the flocked heads can get dirty quick in a rice field.  They don't look very good when they get all brown and have rice hanging off them


----------



## joey1919 (Sep 12, 2012)

I've got the Dakota's and I think if you order some you'll send these back. Don't get me wrong those are the second best looking decoys I've ever seen. And at 100 bucks for six the Dakota's are cheaper too. I like because they're huge and everyone in the dozen is a little different


----------



## comallard (Sep 13, 2012)

Which head with the Dakotas do you use the flocked or regular? Do you change them out if one gets dirty?


----------



## comallard (Sep 13, 2012)

I agree, they are expensive, but I am addicted to decoys. I think I need to find a support group. Or better yet, I will just purchase the Dakotas and cure an itch.


----------



## carolinaboy (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the dakotas and they are real nice. I too have a bad problem with decoys. I hardly ever hunt over a dozen but some how i have a pile of them.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got my D/D and they are awesome. I used some last year and they a tough and look real on the water.
7 drakes with flocked heads
5 Hens
and 7 painted replacement heads. with shipping $148.00
from Rogers.
Here is some pics.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 14, 2012)

ballgroundhound said:


> Sweet dcoys whats every onr think abut thefusion feather lite deks



I use featherlite fusion series decoys with GHG pro-grades mixed in. Two things I like about the featherlites: compact in route and GREAT movement on the water. It doesn't take much wind/water movement to get them dancing. I saw that first hand on BWT this past weekend. They re pretty durable too.


----------



## HuntinJakes (Sep 15, 2012)

Dakotas don't compare at all. Full curl and body language for great quality production decoys


----------



## quacktastic (Sep 16, 2012)

HuntinJakes said:


> Dakotas don't compare at all. Full curl and body language for great quality production decoys



And I have some waterfront property in Arizona


----------



## HuntinJakes (Sep 16, 2012)

quacktastic said:


> And I have some waterfront property in Arizona



Full Curls ride the water much better. Besides the "calling" decoy, which I wouldn't buy, they look much more natural on the water. FC are foam filled, and larger. You don't see all the colors a Dakota decoys shows on ducks sitting on the water. Also, hens of both brands look awful


----------



## HuntinJakes (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=874231&highlight=DaKoTa+decoys

You will find these same questions everywhere. Some are fine with the Dakotas, but you never hear anything negative a out FC except for the keels that can sometimes be a pain, but their customer service is top notch. You will be hard pressed to find anything bad about body language decoys. 

Your mileage may vary.
They will all get ducks within range, I just don't like the poses of Dakotas.


----------

